# Workout Routines?



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

So we all try and keep our dogs in good shape, but what does everyone do for their own physical fitness? 

I was big into running last year - nothing spectacular or anything, I think I maxed at a ten minute mile (SLOW by runner standards) and I think my longest run was 6 miles. 

This year, my husband was interested in trying the Insanity workout program (you've probably seen the infomercials). We've been doing it since February - minus a couple small hiatuses due to injuries - with awesome results. It's a 60 day program and as this is my second attempt (I started over after my last hiatus) I am almost halfway through. I've lost 10 lbs so far and feel stronger and faster than ever. 

After this, once my work moves to our new office I will likely be signing up at the crossfit gym nearby. I'll likely pick running back up too...maybe.

So what does everyone else do for physical fitness?


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

treadmill,boflex and boiler tubes hahahahahaha


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Runner, free weights, bench, push ups, curl ups, crunches...

4 times a week I do an hour work out daily which is like my own version of insanity in that I don't stop moving or exercising with intensity minus 3 20 second breaks in 60 some odd minutes and combines all of the above.. 

I also jog and run with my dogs daily no matter weather conditions, typically at minimal of 5 miles each so 10 miles daily.. well I do take 2 to 3 days off a week from it but then other weeks I do it every day... Depends 

an average day I intake 2400 calories and 150 grams of protein, with my job I normally burn around 3500 calories a day and on weekends normally around what I intake to 3000.

However past few weeks I haven't worked out at all which has been depressing since my schedule for work changed shifts training my new position been hard to really adjust but one more week and I'll be back to it..

Working out can be hard to get motivated to begin however once your body adjusts and you get in routine you feel like shit if you don't work out.

I also don't buy into the food trend either, I keep it natural... Fresh cut meats, organic spices and ingredients.. just simple and common sense


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

KMdogs said:


> Runner, free weights, bench, push ups, curl ups, crunches...
> 
> 4 times a week I do an hour work out daily which is like my own version of insanity in that I don't stop moving or exercising with intensity minus 3 20 second breaks in 60 some odd minutes and combines all of the above..
> 
> ...


I agree about getting into it - it generally takes me about 3-4 weeks to really get used to a routine (and start seeing results from it) by which point it's old hat and just a natural part of the day.

I also don't believe in dieting. We buy organic when we can and when it makes sense to. Though the Insanity program came with a detailed nutrition guide but it's more portion suggestions than anything so once learned, you don't have to stick to it religiously - just know what substitutes to use, etc. It's all whole foods - no processed crap.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Carriana said:


> I agree about getting into it - it generally takes me about 3-4 weeks to really get used to a routine (and start seeing results from it) by which point it's old hat and just a natural part of the day.
> 
> I also don't believe in dieting. We buy organic when we can and when it makes sense to. Though the Insanity program came with a detailed nutrition guide but it's more portion suggestions than anything so once learned, you don't have to stick to it religiously - just know what substitutes to use, etc. It's all whole foods - no processed crap.


Yep.. I am a firm believer in your only as strong as your weakest link thus I strive to achieve not to be the dead weight however if I end up being such I immediately change my ways..

So that is my motivation.

Everyone is different, when I first got into fitness it took me about a month to develope a routine but only a week to first notice any change. I quit and recently picked it back up beginning of the year heavily again and routine came faster and stronger than previously.

It is a life style, some party, smoke, drugs or whatever.. I challenge myself to become faster and stronger for the sake of my own philosophy of which I adapt.


----------



## Douglas1013 (Jan 1, 2013)

Carriana said:


> So we all try and keep our dogs in good shape, but what does everyone do for their own physical fitness?
> 
> I was big into running last year - nothing spectacular or anything, I think I maxed at a ten minute mile (SLOW by runner standards) and I think my longest run was 6 miles.
> 
> ...


Awesome job with the Insanity. A couple years ago I did two rounds I P90X. I was for some time affiliated with the Beachbody company. I have entirely way too much going on at the moment so I put that "business" on hold.

I love their products ; workout programs, vitamins, supplements as well as workout gear. They are all really great!

I have the Insanity program. Got it last year and haven't done it yet. Thinking bows a good a time as any to start it!

Good luck with it!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Right now im way over weight gained everything I lost last year during winter. I am currently counting calories and walking atleast 3 miles a day. Ive lost 5 lbs this last week

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I bought an elliptical about a month ago and am now up to 30 mins a day 5 days a week..I feel good and firming up. I don't love doing it though and don't know if I ever will. But hell I will not give up!!!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Douglas1013 said:


> Awesome job with the Insanity. A couple years ago I did two rounds I P90X. I was for some time affiliated with the Beachbody company. I have entirely way too much going on at the moment so I put that "business" on hold.
> 
> I love their products ; workout programs, vitamins, supplements as well as workout gear. They are all really great!
> 
> ...


I like Insanity because we didn't have to buy any "extras" other than food. I'm pretty sure our grocery bill has doubled! I'm not sure about p90x. The program itself seems great, but the brief ads for it on the Insanity dvds really turn me off, Tony just seems obnoxious. I'm not sure I could put up with that for 3 months, ha.

I am a big fan of Shaun T, he's great at motivating (and he's easy on the eyes too )


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

MSK said:


> Right now im way over weight gained everything I lost last year during winter. I am currently counting calories and walking atleast 3 miles a day. Ive lost 5 lbs this last week
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's awesome, keep it up! Nothing motivates quite like seeing results 



~StangChick~ said:


> I bought an elliptical about a month ago and am now up to 30 mins a day 5 days a week..I feel good and firming up. I don't love doing it though and don't know if I ever will. But hell I will not give up!!!


Oh yes, the good ol elliptical. I have one of those as well, usually reserved for the winter months when outdoor activity is difficult due to it being dark early or just too cold and wet. Just drag that sucker out in front of the tv and the 30 mins will fly by


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

I will tell everyone of you and this is a no bull post! 

You can do cadio,weights,p90x........but i will tell you if you do not pay close attention to your joints you will have problems later own! I'm am walking talking proof. Power lifting and high impact military style workouts will ruin your joints if you are careless and dont treat them with the same respect that you give muscles and your heart. 54 now and in dam good shape and can work the heck out of the 25-35 year old smokers and drinkers that come tru the shop. But if they seen me get out of the car at home or get out of bed in the am they would think it's not the same fellow they work for lol.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Man I'm so envious, I wish I could run  I tried, and we have beautiful trails here but I have to keep it to short walks cause of my stupid knee


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Shoot all that is ,is an alarm system. After my knee(s) surgery when I got 

going again I couldnt run,used to have to in the army yuk! What I did was 

walk just as fast as I could for 30 secs, then walk normal for 60secs. At first 

I thought sheeet this is boring, but I stuck with it and durn it works! Now, I 

apply that to all my workouts. blood press 110/60, heartrate 66, 210#. Got 

out of the army in 08/08/1981 my ets phsy.I was 208# swear on the bible. 

not bragging just talking. Muscle is heavier than fat.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

welder said:


> I will tell everyone of you and this is a no bull post!
> 
> You can do cadio,weights,p90x........but i will tell you if you do not pay close attention to your joints you will have problems later own! I'm am walking talking proof. Power lifting and high impact military style workouts will ruin your joints if you are careless and dont treat them with the same respect that you give muscles and your heart. 54 now and in dam good shape and can work the heck out of the 25-35 year old smokers and drinkers that come tru the shop. But if they seen me get out of the car at home or get out of bed in the am they would think it's not the same fellow they work for lol.


I hear ya! We listen to our bodies and take days off as needed. Better to miss one or two days than be out for weeks with an injury that could have been avoided. My husband is a former power lifter but had to stop after a cyst on his spinal cord necessitated two surgeries in 2011. His brother is actually a sponsored competitive power lifter, but he may be giving it up soon too. He just had surgery to reattach a ligament in his bicep.

My ankles give me problems some days. Wrapping and icing post workout seems to help a ton.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

welder said:


> Shoot all that is ,is an alarm system. After my knee(s) surgery when I got
> 
> going again I couldnt run,used to have to in the army yuk! What I did was
> 
> ...


I'm suppose to have knee surgery but the surgeons won't take me cause I don't have health insurance  there like so you have a tumor? Oh no insurance sorry, you must suffer. I'm gunna go see Rick Simpson, screw it!


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

O my, the back is a real prob with me also. In 98 blew a disc but really thought it was just normal back pain BIIIIIIG mistake! When it ruptured it broke the vertebra and a bone chip worked it self in to a nerve. i could write a book on the shit i went threw after that. I also use an inversion table twice a day,Iswear that thing isa life saver!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

welder said:


> I will tell everyone of you and this is a no bull post!
> 
> You can do cadio,weights,p90x........but i will tell you if you do not pay close attention to your joints you will have problems later own! I'm am walking talking proof. Power lifting and high impact military style workouts will ruin your joints if you are careless and dont treat them with the same respect that you give muscles and your heart. 54 now and in dam good shape and can work the heck out of the 25-35 year old smokers and drinkers that come tru the shop. But if they seen me get out of the car at home or get out of bed in the am they would think it's not the same fellow they work for lol.


Are you goin to show us your buff body? LOL


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

hahahaha well not to buff no more but i am proud of it. tell ya what as soon as i can figure out this photo stuff i will.i'm that confident! howszat? oh yea when i do, dont start counting the scars hahaha they are a few! boy that'd give jtp and surfer somthin to talk about huh? mite have to do that in the pm hahaha


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

szat sounds aiight!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

welder said:


> hahahaha well not to buff no more but i am proud of it. tell ya what as soon as i can figure out this photo stuff i will.i'm that confident! howszat? oh yea when i do, dont start counting the scars hahaha they are a few! boy that'd give jtp and surfer somthin to talk about huh? mite have to do that in the pm hahaha


Dont no one care about your c section scars you dirty tramp. ..... lol

Make your damn kids do the photobucketing for ya. Hell email me the pics ill post them up for ya. Maybe instead of catching that last episode of "in the heat of the night" you should take a computer class..... your jello will still be there when you get back ya old fart lol


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

i'll git it figgured out.a few i gotta scan and from what they tell me it dont come out to good when you do that.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I used to run ALOT like 12 to 20 miles a day or every other day... Now more like 8 every other day. I used a trek and biked along with my dogs as well for long distances.. I do simple calastynics .. Push ups, pull ups, dips, vertical pushups... etc.. I use tree limbs and a blend with paleo style workout. EAT WELL! NO FAT FAST CRAP FOOD.. Eating well is the key to staying fit. Don't forget: Yoga~ Thats how you strengthen joints, bones, ligaments, heart, lungs, mind, and awarness..  I have the p90X and it works as well as any other regiment advertised on TV; however my own simple workout seems to work pretty good.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

thats the key! eatin rite. i dont go for the fast food crap either,but i do like my southern cookin tho. apples instead of snickers lol.


----------



## Douglas1013 (Jan 1, 2013)

Carriana said:


> I like Insanity because we didn't have to buy any "extras" other than food. I'm pretty sure our grocery bill has doubled! I'm not sure about p90x. The program itself seems great, but the brief ads for it on the Insanity dvds really turn me off, Tony just seems obnoxious. I'm not sure I could put up with that for 3 months, ha.
> 
> I am a big fan of Shaun T, he's great at motivating (and he's easy on the eyes too )


Haha yeah e took a little gettin used to at first but I love that dude! I mean look at him. He's super fit and ripping it up every day. His workouts are rough. They are no joke. I would love to be able to do what he does.

He does talk a lot tho!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## BullHeaded (Dec 6, 2012)

welder said:


> I will tell everyone of you and this is a no bull post!
> 
> You can do cadio,weights,p90x........but i will tell you if you do not pay close attention to your joints you will have problems later own! I'm am walking talking proof. Power lifting and high impact military style workouts will ruin your joints if you are careless and dont treat them with the same respect that you give muscles and your heart. 54 now and in dam good shape and can work the heck out of the 25-35 year old smokers and drinkers that come tru the shop. But if they seen me get out of the car at home or get out of bed in the am they would think it's not the same fellow they work for lol.


Amen. After weight lifting for so long, its taken a toll on my back and elbows/knees. Its really apparent when I first get up. After Ive wiggled around a bit, it lessens some. Still in the Army, but now I just take a pt test Mon/Wed/Fri evening. Plus minor Back/bi's. Done getting bigger. Now just trying to maintain w/o doing any more damage.

Edit: Also the wife and I just bought some bikes to go on rides with so the dogs can get some cardio in instead of just occasional sprints/swimming like they're used to. Gotta EARN them treats!


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

u in the 101st


----------



## BullHeaded (Dec 6, 2012)

welder said:


> u in the 101st


Sadly, no. 86th CSH. I tried reclassing to an actual C.A. MOS, but since the cuts, I couldn't even go infantry. No openings. Not even with a 280 PT, and a 115 GT score... But hey, at least I didn't make the same mistake when I re-enlisted and sign up for another 6, like I did when I joined. Man, they got me good that day. I came from Cav land at Hood a few months ago, man that place is a black hole. So hard to escape. I really liked being in a FA unit. That's what I tried goin for this time around. Maybe they will allow more re-classing in 2 years.


----------



## BullHeaded (Dec 6, 2012)

Oh yea, biking with the pups, was a success.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

help me out now.CSH? been out since 81


----------



## BullHeaded (Dec 6, 2012)

welder said:


> help me out now.CSH? been out since 81


Combat Support Hospital. Its a fully functional field hospital, even with stuff like a portable x-ray machine, and even a surgical room. Of course, a CSH is only meant to do what is necessary to keep someone alive while waiting on transport to a higher echelon of medical care. BTW, thank you for your service. Always like to thank a Vet when I see one.


----------

